# [SOLVED]Printer error name ioerror command image operand sta

## Joseph_sys

Sometime when I send print job form scanner the page prints only this (instead of scanned image)

```
ERROR NAME;

ioerror

COMMAND;

image

OPERAND STACK;
```

My printer is Brother HL-5250DN running Brother PPD driver. 

Is it a gtk+ bug or brother printer driver?Last edited by Joseph_sys on Wed Dec 28, 2011 6:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Joseph_sys

It appears that problem is related to Brother Foomatic BR-Script 3

driver set  (and it is not new)

http://www.mail-archive.com/desktop-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg135950.html *Quote:*   

> This bug occurs when printing from an application which uses the GTK print API 
> 
> via the Foomatic BR-Script3 drivers.
> 
> Evince & EOG use the GTK print API. (xpdf & acroread don't - these print OK)
> ...

 

----------

## Joseph_sys

SOLVED!

I can confirmed, brother Foomatic BR-Script 3 (ppd driver) is buggy.

I've installed their: LPR driver + cupswrapper driver 

and no error messages.

Here is link how to do it correctly on Gentoo:

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Brother_MFC-3240C

The only note I would like to add:  *Quote:*   

> before running:
> 
> ./cupswrappermfc465cn -i
> 
> directory "/usr/lib/cups/filter" must exist

 

Those instruction should work for any Brother cupswrapper driver just substitute the printer name for the one you have.

I found these instructions so practical (used it for the second time) that it might be useful to duplicate them here just in case the link disappears  :Smile: 

```
Brother MFC-3240C

From Gentoo Linux Wiki

Jump to: navigation, search

Contents

[hide] [hide]

    1 About

    2 Requirements

    3 MFC-3240C instructions

        3.1 Download Drivers

        3.2 Install Drivers

    4 Problems with default install

        4.1 Editing default files

        4.2 Resolving CUPS filter paths

        4.3 Restart CUPS

    5 Install printer in Cups

        5.1 USB

            5.1.1 Kernel Setup

            5.1.2 CUPS web interface installation

[edit] About

This HOWTO outlines the steps necessary to install a Brother MFC-3240C printer on a Gentoo system using Cups.

[edit] Requirements

You will need to emerge the following packages before you continue:

 emerge app-arch/rpm2targz app-shells/tcsh

rpm2targz will make installation much less of a hassle and tcsh is an improved C shell replacement.

[edit] MFC-3240C instructions

Be sure to have read through the official Brother MFC-3240C installation instructions.

[edit] Download Drivers

Download the LPR and cupswrapper drivers from the Brother website:

    LPR Driver

    Cups wrapper driver 

Save them to a convenient directory.

[edit] Install Drivers

Change into the directory where you downloaded the LPR and Cups wrapper drivers. E.g., if you saved them to your home directory:

 cd ~

Convert the files to compressed tarballs:

 rpm2targz ./MFC3240Clpr-1.0.2-1.i386.rpm

 rpm2targz ./cupswrapperMFC3240C-1.0.0-1.i386.rpm

Extract the tarballs, starting with the LPR driver first:

 # tar zxvf ./MFC3240Clpr-1.0.2-1.i386.tar.gz -C /

 ./

 ./usr/

 ./usr/bin/

 ./usr/bin/brprintconfij2

 ./usr/lib/

 ./usr/lib/libbrcompij2.so.1.0.2

 ./usr/local/

 ./usr/local/Brother/

 ./usr/local/Brother/inf/

 ./usr/local/Brother/inf/brio04aa.bcm

 ./usr/local/Brother/inf/brio04ab.bcm

 ./usr/local/Brother/inf/brio04ac.bcm

 ./usr/local/Brother/inf/brio04ad.bcm

 ./usr/local/Brother/inf/brMFC3240Crc

 ./usr/local/Brother/inf/setupPrintcapij

 ./usr/local/Brother/inf/brMFC3240Cfunc

 ./usr/local/Brother/inf/paperinfij2

 ./usr/local/Brother/inf/brPrintListij2

 ./usr/local/Brother/lpd/

 ./usr/local/Brother/lpd/filterMFC3240C

 ./usr/local/Brother/lpd/psconvertij2

 ./usr/local/Brother/lpd/rastertobrij2

 # tar zxvf ./cupswrapperMFC3240C-1.0.0-1.i386.tar.gz -C /

 ./

 ./usr/

 ./usr/local/

 ./usr/local/Brother/

 ./usr/local/Brother/cupswrapper/

 ./usr/local/Brother/cupswrapper/cupswrapperMFC3240C-1.0.0

[edit] Problems with default install

If you follow the instructions on the Brother installation guide, you will run into the following two errors:

When installing cupswrapper driver:

Code: ./cupswrapperMFC3240C-1.0.0 -i

 /etc/init.d/cups: Command not found.

and

When attempting to install printer in Cups web interface:

Code:

 "Filter "brlpdwrapperMFC3240C" for printer "Brother_MFC-3240C_USB_1" not available: No such file or directory"

To solve this, you must make a couple changes to the default installation files before installing the printer in Cups.

[edit] Editing default files

First, edit the cupswrapperMFC3240C-1.0.0 script found in the /usr/local/Brother/cupswrapper directory to reflect the correct Gentoo init script names with the following commands:

 cd /usr/local/Brother/cupswrapper

 cp ./cupswrapperMFC3240C-1.0.0 ./cupswrapperMFC3240C-1.0.0.bak

 /bin/sed 's/\/etc\/init.d\/cups\ restart/\/etc\/init.d\/cupsd\ restart/g' \

   ./cupswrapperMFC3240C-1.0.0.bak \

   > ./cupswrapperMFC3240C-1.0.0

This will replace all instances of the command:

 /etc/init.d/cups restart

in the cupswrapperMFC3240C-1.0.0 script, with

 /etc/init.d/cupsd restart

You can now install the Cups wrapper driver without any problems:

 ./cupswrapperMFC3240C-1.0.0 -i

[edit] Resolving CUPS filter paths

Next step is to create a symbolic link to the Cups filter from where the Cups wrapper installed it, to where Cups (on Gentoo) expects to find it:

 ln -s /usr/lib/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperMFC3240C /usr/libexec/cups/filter/

[edit] Restart CUPS

Restart CUPS:

/etc/init.d/cupsd restart

[edit] Install printer in Cups

Ensure the cups daemon is started:

 /etc/init.d/cupsd start

then navigate your browser to http://localhost:631/

[edit] USB

[edit] Kernel Setup

You must have kernel support for USB printers.

Linux Kernel Configuration: USB Printer Support

 Device Drivers  --->

   USB support  --->

   <M> Support for Host-side USB

   <M>   USB Printer support
```

----------

